# Cheeky Kiwi =] (lots of Pics)



## pinkbutterflys (Nov 18, 2008)

Hi there!!








Peekabooo








I said HELLO!








I kill yew!!! RAWR!!








The bestest toy ever!!!








Its cold in here....but i like it 








Mmmm fridge = foood








CHICKEN!! (only aloud a little bit though)


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

ha ha how cheeky is Kiwi!

So cute, love the name too!


----------



## pinkbutterflys (Nov 18, 2008)

Eww mommys shoes!








Kisses for mommy








Ok enough of the pghotos already!








Nap time....








Sleep here...








Or here








But thhis is bestest! with mommy!








shhhh!!


----------



## pinkbutterflys (Nov 18, 2008)

aww my baby:001_wub:


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

she's adorable.. I love the pic of her pinching the chicken! :biggrin:


----------



## pinkbutterflys (Nov 18, 2008)

she is great =] i love her sooo much


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

great pictures Kiwi looks very much loved,


----------



## pinkbutterflys (Nov 18, 2008)

she is very much loved i iss her when im stuck at work!!


----------



## Neza (Nov 21, 2008)

She's beautiful and looks like a handful.


----------



## pinkbutterflys (Nov 18, 2008)

Neza said:


> She's beautiful and looks like a handful.


yes she is always in and out the fridge! when im eatin my weetabix she tries to pounce in the bowl to get the milk!

she stole a peice of bread off a plate the other day! climbs up the curtains and he is never asleep mre than 30 mins!!


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

She's so cute!!! Some great 'lolcat' pictures of her too:lol:


----------



## pinkbutterflys (Nov 18, 2008)

whats lolcat


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

look at website. Lolcats 'n' Funny Pictures of Cats - I Can Has Cheezburger? I think you have 'basement cat'!!!



























Couldn't resist adding a few. I love lolcats


----------



## pinkbutterflys (Nov 18, 2008)

=] my norty baby!


----------



## pippa69 (Dec 14, 2008)

Awwww, what a beautiful baby girl!


----------



## pinkbutterflys (Nov 18, 2008)

she is deffo besement cats likkle sistahh


----------

